# Apprentice Tool list local 613



## T. Mosier (Nov 24, 2013)

Dmiaudo said:


> Took the test last week, placed level 4 apprentice and I start in two weeks. Having a hard time getting a tool list though, anyone at 613 out there that can help?:001_huh:


Call Mr Jackson at the hall he should be able to give you the list it is pretty small


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dmiaudo said:


> Took the test last week, placed level 4 apprentice and I start in two weeks. Having a hard time getting a tool list though, anyone at 613 out there that can help?:001_huh:





T. Mosier said:


> Call Mr Jackson at the hall he should be able to give you the list it is pretty small


Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

First year the most important tool is a little note book and pencil to take lunch and breakfast orders.


----------

